# Black Top Sealing (driveway)



## xx13 (Jul 24, 2014)

Is it worth doing the black top sealing yourself or hiring it out, and does anyone know any companies that work in Au Gres,Mi area. Is there a different sealer that the pros use , from the stuff you buy from big box store. Thanks


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I do mine myself. But they last only about half the time stated on the bucket.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I priced it out. Have a rather large drive. 

Cheapo material, including filler, sealer and squeegee was like 50 bucks less than having a company do it, complete with hot tar crack fill.

Is the day it would have taken me to acquire materials, prep, clean, fill and seal worth 50 bucks? Yeap.

Hell, the shoes I would have ruined are worth that.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Firefighter said:


> I priced it out. Have a rather large drive.
> 
> Cheapo material, including filler, sealer and squeegee was like 50 bucks less than having a company do it, complete with hot tar crack fill.
> 
> ...


Careful on choice of provider.
Some areas are plagued by gypsies and other ne'r-do-wells using the cheapest, thinned out garbage coatings. One was spraying used oil. Get a reputable company with a brick and mortar office, yellow pages ad, customer recommendations, not a fly by night pickup truck or van...


----------



## Golden Arrow II (Aug 8, 2009)

Northern sealcoating in West Branch does good work.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Firefighter said:


> I priced it out. Have a rather large drive.
> 
> Cheapo material, including filler, sealer and squeegee was like 50 bucks less than having a company do it, complete with hot tar crack fill.
> 
> ...


Yep. And you _*will*_ ruin the clothing you wear, if you sealcoat your own driveway. Period. Shoes, pants, and shirt will all be trashed.


----------



## nathanross (10 mo ago)

Firefighter said:


> I priced it out. Have a rather large drive.
> 
> Cheapo material, including filler, sealer and squeegee was like 50 bucks less than having a company do it, complete with hot tar crack fill.
> 
> ...


Everyone in my neighborhood is doing this. And they all hire some guys to do it, I haven't noticed anyone doing it themselves (even though it seems to be a simple job).

I did some googling and there is a lot of conflicting opinions about this, some say it's purely cosmetic and offers no other benefits, while others say it will make your driveway last longer. What do you guys think, is it worth doing? I should also mention my driveway is currently in great shape with no cracks. I have never sealed it but I don't know what the previous owner did.


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

You have brought up an old thread but I do asphalt paving for a living it imho is cosmetic but fill all cracks unless you want the look of course if your on a good hill have them add sand to sealer

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

